# DCF-77 über eine Eingangsklemme



## malibu-tg (7 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen
ich versuche krampfhaft eine DCF-77 Uhr mit der BC 9000 abzugleichen.
Ein Schema wie ich das Eingangssignal bekomme hab ich gefunden (+24V), nun reagiert das rtc-modul leider nicht darauf. Kann es sein das ich das auf einen speziellen eingang der klemme legen muss?
Zurzeit verwende ich auf der Klemme KL1408 den Eingang IX0.6.
Ich habe schon gehört dass vielleicht ein schneller Zähler gebraucht wird. Gibt es das überhaupt bei der BC?
Besten dank für eure Unterstützung.

PS: oder gäbe es noch eine andere Variante um die Zeit so genau zu stellen wie über DCF?


----------



## edison (9 Juni 2008)

Bekommst Du nur einen Eingang von der Uhr?
Ich hab eine, da gibt zusätzlich noch einen Taktausgang für die Sekunden.


----------



## hugo (10 Juni 2008)

Schau mal in die Open Source LIB
OSCAT.LIB unter www.oscat.de

dort findest du einen baustein DCF77 der ein DCF77 Signal dekodiert und die Uhrzeit ausgibt


----------



## malibu-tg (10 Juni 2008)

besten dank für die antworten.

Denn baustein hab ich aber wie edison schon ansprach, hat dieser baustein noch einen sekundeneingang. braucht es diesen? und wenn ja, wie speisse ich diesen?


----------



## hugo (10 Juni 2008)

du braucht die eingänge überhaupt nicht zu beschalten ausser die antenne natürlich.

die eingänge für zeit dienen nur dazu das man beim einschalten sofort die systemzeit übernehmen kann, denn das dekodieren kann 2-3 minuten dauern
es ist aber rein optional


----------



## malibu-tg (11 Juni 2008)

salü hugo

besten dank für die ausführung.
nun komm ich leider soeben gar nicht mehr draus.

ich habe mal ein schema meiner DCF-Uhr angehängt. auf diesem findest du einen abgang SPS. mit diesem bin ich auf meine BC Eingangsklemme gefahren. aber es scheint mir, als fehlt noch etwas.
oder mach ich da was falsch? für was wär dann der Sekunden-eingang noch erforderlich?


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Juni 2008)

1 Kiloohm Pull-Up könnte je nach verwendeter Hardware etwas knapp werden, kenne da E-Karten, die ziehen 20mA am Eingang, da bleiben von den 24 Volt gerade mal die Hälfte übrig. Besser wäre es dann, anstelle des Pull-Up einen 24 V Optokoppler zu setzen und mit der zweiten Hälfte des Optokopplers dann die 24V auf den Eingang zu geben. So oder so sollte der Eingang in der SPS ankommen, evtl. mal den Eingang einfach 1:1 auf einen Ausgang programmieren, dann solltest Du diesen jede Sekunde einmal aufblinken sehen (mit Ausnahme der vollen Minute natürlich). Schnellen Zähler sollte man bei der Unterscheidung von 100ms und 200ms pulsen nicht brauchen. Ob es noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt beim BC9000 weiß ich nicht, der Wago 750-841 syncronisiert die Uhrzeit beispielsweise mit einem Zeitserver im Internet.


----------



## hugo (20 Juni 2008)

der dcf77 aus der oscat lib benötigt lediglich einen einzigen eingang: den REC das ist der eingang für die antenne.
je nach receiver musst du dein eingang invertieren, es gibt sender die high aktiv tasten und andere die low aktiv tasten.
am besten ausprobioeren.

die eingänge set, dst und dsi kannst du einfach unbeschaltet lassen.
sie dienen lediglich als option für eine erstinitialisierung mit der systemzeit damit sofort nach dem einschalten eine gültige zeit am ausgang rausklommt. sie wird dann nach 2-3 minuten automatisch vom dcf77 synchronisiert.

wenn du die 3 eingänge nicht beschaltest benötigt der baustein eben diese 2-3 minuten um die richtige zeit am ausgang zu liefern


----------



## Controllfreak (20 Juni 2008)

Meines Wissens hat der BC 9000 keine RTC. Ein SPS-Timer müsste allerdings vorhanden sein.


----------



## Bambam (19 August 2010)

Ich hab gerade genau das gleiche Porblem! Hab auch eine BC9000 und möchte ebenfalls den Eingang der Kl1408 für DCF-Signal verwenden.
Doch auch bei mir kommt nichts an. Ich habe den DCF Empfänger mal drauf geschalten und versucht einfach mal die Flanken zu zählen. Doch nichts! Er zuckt nicht einmal. -.-
Hat jemand gewisse Erfahrungen, in solchen Dingen?

MFG


----------



## malibu-tg (19 August 2010)

hallo bambam

also bei dir scheint mir das problem zu sein das gar kein dcf77-signal kommt.
Das LED der Eingangsklemme sollte sicherlich jede sekunde mal kurz aufblinken.
Ich bin in zwischenzeit auf Wago umgestiegen aber das hatte eigentlich nur der Grund weil diese denn besseren Support haben.

Mir ist in der Beckhoff aufgefallen das diese etwas überlastet war mit meinem Programm und deshalb die Task zu lang waren um das dcf signal auszuwerten. Ich habe dann das DCF-Programm in einem separaten Task laufen lassen der alle 10ms aufgerufen wird.


----------

